# Viola string problems?



## ViolistNproud

My 80 year old Moravian Viola has a quirk about G strings?
It either doesn't sound at all, or sounds raspy. 
I thought I just needed a new string, but that didn't fix it(new one is a Larsen strong. Old one was medium.)
Any ideas or tips appreciated!


----------



## Enthalpy

*Wolf tone* possibly. Common at celli, happens at some good violins, so it's credible at a viola.

Explanation, listening samples, remedies at
http://www.schleske.de/en/research/handbook-violinacoustics/wolf-tone.html

More luthiers can solve that.

I proposed a slightly different explanation there and in following message
https://www.scienceforums.net/topic/117420-string-instruments/?do=findComment&comment=1092732


----------



## Ellis Thompson

A luthier's adjustment of the soundpost may be enough to remedy the problem!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

You can get a wolf eliminator (I don't have one but I think they're pretty cheap like in the $10-15 range). On the cello, the F on the G string is the biggest culprit.


----------

